# Removing Decals from a Brass Accucraft Caboose



## jeffnettleton (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a brass Accucraft Caboose that I would like to try and remove the decals without damaging the paint. Does anyone have any suggestions and or methods you have used to accomplish that? If I was to repaint the brass caboose what paint works best? Airbrush or spray can? Any information that you may have tried would be greatly appreciated..... Thanks.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

The best way to remove the decals is eather scotch or blue painters tape 
matt


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, can you be a little more detailed please?? I have a 2 cylinder shay that the decal flaked off one side of the cab last year and would like to clean the other side. Thank You Nick Jr


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Not sure how the 2 cylinder shays set up. 
When I striped the lettering of my mich cal shay I used 1200 grit wet dry sand paper. 
But on the caboose just take your tape lay it over the leters you want gone and the letters will stick to the tape when you remove it. 
If your planning to repaint the whole caboose just soak it in 91% alcohol and the paint and decals will come right of. 
Any other questions 
matt


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing I have used and works well is use solveset and a pencil eraser. put the solvset on the decal or lettering let set for a few then take the eraser and rub the letter off. may take's a couple of applications but it does get rid of the lettering and does not mess up the paint. Later RJD


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jeffnettleton on 06/16/2009 5:24 PM
I have a brass Accucraft Caboose that I would like to try and remove the decals without damaging the paint. Does anyone have any suggestions and or methods you have used to accomplish that? If I was to repaint the brass caboose what paint works best? Airbrush or spray can? Any information that you may have tried would be greatly appreciated..... Thanks. 

Are they really decals? I thought most of that stuff was pad printed...which is INK...not paint.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've use my method on both decals and the creen printing. Works. Later RJD


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I removed the lettering on my Accucraft D&RGW cabooses (both brass and plastic) by using a drop of lacquer thinner on a cotton swab. Light action lifted the ink and left the paint alone. I do not believe any of these cars are decalled.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I thought that the lettering on the plastic Accucraft short 8 wheel, caboose is decal, as I removed mine with 600 grit W/D sandpaper....."Super Clean" did not work!. So I am not sure if it was decal or paint. 
I've also tried mineral spirits...that works but you must be precise or else the paint around the lettering you are tring to remove will also be effected...I am not that sure handed to use it..unless I plan on repainteing the complete car/engine. 


This I know first hand.....I purchased a $2500 K-36 and used blue tape to mask off something, taking for granted that they used pad painting..WELL the lettering on my tender came RIGHT [email protected]!! BUMMER!!!! 
I have still not found a viable way to put the lettering back on , as I don't like the way decals look with my weathering..so be careful to be sure that they are infact painted on as I truly believe that all are not....
If they chince on the $3600 K-36...do you think the lesser cars will be pad painted?

Bubba


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft brass is decaled with a clear laquer over it. The decals on the brass can be easily removed with sticky tape of some sort. The AMS plastic stuff can be delettered with the method Doug decribed. The EXCEPTION is the Short AMs plastic caboose. This has a new process and may be pad printed, in any case the lettering on the short caboose does not come off easily. 

Bubba: I have the lettering to fix your k36, and I can make it run on your track too, which you mentioned a few days ago was a problem. Contact me off list 

jonathan/EMw


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Bubba 

Don't like decals?? David Bailey - DJB Engineering in the UK, makes dry transfers for D&RGW house cars and locomotives in 1:20.3. Not cheap, but very good. They were used to renumber my Accucraft locos. 

Regards


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, I used the solvaset and eraser last night and now both sides of the shay are clean, thank you. Nick Jr


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Nick glade to hear it worked for you. Some I did you never even know there was any lettering there. later RJD


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

What is solveset??? Would this method work for removing letters off a live steam accucraft mogul?


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, Solvaset is a solvent that us used when applying decals. It softens them and allows them to settle down and really stick to the surface. I don't see why it wouldn't work provided it is lettered with a decal. Nick Jr


----------



## jeffnettleton (Jan 4, 2009)

OK where can a person purchase solvaset liquid?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hobby shops, Walthers, online...


----------



## jeffnettleton (Jan 4, 2009)

Great.... Thanks! Thanks for the all the Great Idea's posted recently.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Brief note on Solvaset (brandname) it's sold wherever decals are sold. It's real purpose is to aid in applying decals. It softens them so they settle as mentioned above. If you have any trapped bubbles you can prick them with a sharp exacto blade and release the air, then they will settle down tight. Dried bubbles are easily seen... Extra Weathering! lol 

Jeff there's a great bunch of friendly people here, we've been helped and we are merely returning the favor. 

Welcome aboard! 

John


----------



## jeffnettleton (Jan 4, 2009)

OK all of you train experts....... 

I have tried mineral spirts with a cotton swab with no success /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif on removing the decal from the brass caboose. 

I have ordered some solvaset and that should be in before too long, so I will give that a try sooonnn?? 

I am not sure weather to try laquer thinner or not :0 because I do not want to damage the painted surface?? 

I guess I will try one at time............


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep i'd hold off of the lacquer thinner as it will remove paint if not careful. Later RJD


----------



## jeffnettleton (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow, I have now come too terms that I am going to repaint the caboose now. However, Accucraft must bake the paint on! I have now tried to use Alcohol, Mineral Spirits, Laquer Thinner and even a paint/metal stripper and the finished paint on the caboose will not even loosen the paint up off the sides, it has dulled the finish but the paint still remains  It did remove the decals but the finished coat of paint is just kind of a dull finish.


----------

